
U.S. Imposes Heavy Import Duty on Hynix's DRAM (2003) - yuhong
http://www.bus.umich.edu/KresgePublic/Journals/Gartner/research/114100/114125/114125.html
======
yuhong
Worth also mentioning is that 128Mbit SDRAM was still important for the
upgrades market and that imported modules were included.

